# Politischer Kompass: Testet eure politische Richtung



## DOTL (20. Januar 2009)

Hi,

weiß nicht, ob ihr den politischen Kompass schon kennt.
Anhand verschiedener Fragen (insgesamt 6 Themenblöcke) wird die sozial-politische Einstellung in Form eines zweidimensionalem Systems angezeigt.
Das ist ein ganz nettes Spielzeug.

Jener Test wird übrigens auch zu verschiedenen (internationalen) Wahlen gemacht. So kann man feststellen, zu welchem Parteiprogramm man besser geneigt ist.

Wenn ihr möchtet, könnt ihr ja mal testen, was bei euch heraus kommt.


----------



## JePe (20. Januar 2009)

Wer haette es gedacht? Ich bin ein kleiner Gandhi.


----------



## klefreak (20. Januar 2009)

bin auch ein kleiner Gandhi 

Your political compass
Economic Left/Right: -5.38
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -3.59

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...estet-eure-politische-richtung-pcgraphpng.png


----------



## willy (20. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lol, ich geh in richtung papst benedikt, obwohl ich total gegen Kirche gestimmt hab xD


----------



## DerSitzRiese (20. Januar 2009)

JePe und Willy. Wie ihr seht wählt ihr beide die falsche Partei^^.


----------



## willy (20. Januar 2009)

ich wähl immo gar nicht


----------



## JePe (20. Januar 2009)

Ganz im Gegenteil ...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (20. Januar 2009)

willy schrieb:


> ich wähl immo gar nicht



Nichts ist "falscher" als nicht zu wählen.



JePe schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Januar 2009)

willy schrieb:


> lol, ich geh in richtung papst benedikt, obwohl ich total gegen Kirche gestimmt hab xD



Vor allem solltest du als neuentdeckter links-autoritärer deinen Avatar gegen die Sowjetflagge austauschen 



Ich lieg ansonsten bei Left/Right: -7.00 / Libertarian/Authoritarian: -5.79, also der extremistische Kreuzungspunkt von Nelson Mandela und Dalai Lama, n bissl weiter vom gesellschaftlichem Zentrum entfernt als Ghandi, aber mit ähnlichem Verhältniss in den Schwerpunkten.

Wär aber mal interessant gewesen, das Ergebniss nicht als Punkt, sondern als Fläche auszugeben - denn einige meiner Antworten würde ich ganz klar anderen Quadranten zuordenen. Alternativ könnte man auch nen Spannungsfaktor für die Grafik nennen, der angibt, wie gut der Punkt die komplexe Wirklichkeit wiedergibt. Egal, immerhin schon etwas besser als die üblichen 1D Darstellungen.


----------



## Haekksler (20. Januar 2009)

*Your political compass*

*Economic Left/Right: -3.88
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.41 *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




soso,  auch gandhi xD


----------



## Pokerclock (20. Januar 2009)

Tja, so viel dazu.

Hatte bis jetzt nicht viel mit Anarchie zu tun. Ganz im Gegenteil. Bin eher der Bürokrat.


----------



## willy (20. Januar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Nichts ist "falscher" als nicht zu wählen.



ich bin noch nicht 18 

@ruyven
SPD is ja ziemlich weit rechts für ne mitte-links partei...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (20. Januar 2009)

willy schrieb:


> ich bin noch nicht 18


 
Das erklärt einige deiner Kommentare...


btw: was sind die "National Democrats"?


----------



## JePe (20. Januar 2009)

NPD, nehme ich mal an.


----------



## Adrenalize (20. Januar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Das erklärt einige deiner Kommentare...







> btw: was sind die "National Democrats"?


Lol, jetzt wo du es sagst... sollte wohl eher Nationalists heißen. 

Mein Ergebnis siehe Anhang. Wobei ich denke, das einem da ein paar sozialere oder humanistische Fragen zu sehr in Richtung Kommunismus ausgelegt werden.
Wobei, es ist ja ein utopisches Modell und hat mit Sovjetunion, DDR usw. wenig zu tun. Bei einigen Fragen hab ich auch mehr mit dem Herz geantwortet als dem Verstand. Wenns nach mir ginge, sollte es kein autokratisches Machtgefüge geben, aber die Natur sieht es vor, dass einer den Ton angebt und der Rest des Rudels nicht denken muss.

Wenigstens bin ich weit weg von Schitler auf der Skala. Es gibt noch Hoffnung! 

PS: An den Fragen zum Sex kann man sehen, dass es ne Ami Umfrage ist, oder? Prüder gehts ja kaum noch. Seit wann ist den Pr0n für erwachsene verboten?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (20. Januar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> NPD, nehme ich mal an.




Wird wohl so sein. Hit#er haben die ja auch dort angesiedelt.

Naja, ich bin auch Gandhi, finde den Fragebogen aber nicht so prall. Es sollte auch die Möglichkeit geben sich für "neutral" zu entscheiden.


----------



## hyperionical (20. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Nähe von Mandela und dem Dalai Lama, der Test stimmt also.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Januar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin auch Gandhi, finde den Fragebogen aber nicht so prall. Es sollte auch die Möglichkeit geben sich für "neutral" zu entscheiden.





willy schrieb:


> @ruyven
> SPD is ja ziemlich weit rechts für ne mitte-links partei...



links/rechts scheint in dem Fall stark wirtschaftlich geprägt zu sein - damit ordnen sich Parteien, die eine (soziale) Marktwirtschaft unterstützen, eher rechts ein und Parteien/Personen, die weder Kommu- noch Kapitalismus (sondern Zwangsarbeit) wollen, liegen in dieser Dimension auf dem Nullpunkt.
Deswegen auch meine Forderung nach einer Spannungsangabe oder mehr Dimensionen. Würde man z.B. in der dritten Dimension noch was humanistisches Ergänzen, wäre ****** vermutlich in nem tiefen Krater und die SPD auf nem Hügel, womit beide eher den angemessen Abstand zueinander hätten, als in der zweidimensionalen Projektion.
(gibt da auch Software, die beliebig viele Dimensionen in ein 2d/3d System zu packen versucht, ohne einzelne Achsen festzulegen, da wird dann alles so angelegt, dass die Abstände in 2d am Besten zu den tatsächlichen in Xd passen. Aber vermutlich klappt das mit 4 Ausprägungsmöglichkeiten pro Dimension nicht ganz - oder war zu teuer/aufwendig )


----------



## CojaboBerlin (21. Januar 2009)

Your political compass
Economic Left/Right: -1.88
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.92




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tendiere auch zu Gandhi


----------



## CojaboBerlin (21. Januar 2009)

Your political compass
Economic Left/Right: -1.88
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.92




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tendiere auch zu Gandhi


----------



## taks (21. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der-sack88 (21. Januar 2009)

Seh ich das richtig, der erste hier der nicht grün ist?

Meins:
*Your political compass*

*Economic Left/Right: -6.50
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.51 *

Hätte mich nicht so weit links eingeschätzt, geht ja schon in Richtung Kommunismus. Naja, alles was zu stark von der Mitte abweicht sind eh Ideale, die man so nie durchsetzen kann, wie sie eigentlich gedacht sind. Gibt immer genug, die dagegen sind. Wenn nicht im eigenen Land, dann woanders.

btw, mit fällt grad auf: ist Prodi wirklich so weit rechts?


----------



## exa (21. Januar 2009)

Your political compass
Economic Left/Right: -2.88
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.41

ein wenig richtung ghandi


----------



## willy (21. Januar 2009)

bis jetz ist jeder von euch hier Ghandi, nur ich bin ein kommi und taks ist auf der rechten seite


----------



## Hyperhorn (22. Januar 2009)

Das Ergebnis geht schon in die richtige Richtung, "Libertarian" und "(Neo-)Libertarianism" ziehe ich links- oder rechtsextremen Diktaruren traditionell vor.


----------



## rob21 (22. Januar 2009)

Linksliberal, aber das wusste ich vorher auch schon.


----------



## El Hune (22. Januar 2009)

Mein english reicht dafür nich xDDD

und was gibts sonst noch??

(ich hab auch bischen schiss das der scheiss iwo gespeichert wird)


----------



## der-sack88 (22. Januar 2009)

El Hune schrieb:


> (ich hab auch bischen schiss das der scheiss iwo gespeichert wird)



Na und, was sollen die mit deiner angeblichen politischen Richtung anfangen? Ich mach mir da keine Sorgen. Zumindest von mir wollten die keine Adresse oder so.


----------



## hyperionical (22. Januar 2009)

El Hune schrieb:


> Mein english reicht dafür nich xDDD
> 
> und was gibts sonst noch??
> 
> (ich hab auch bischen schiss das der scheiss iwo gespeichert wird)



Überall wo mein Englisch nich gereicht hatte konnte man sich mit der Goole Übersetzung (und Fantasie zur Deutung derer) behelfen.


----------



## junglekid (25. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich tendiere zu Friedman


----------



## taks (25. Januar 2009)

willy schrieb:


> bis jetz ist jeder von euch hier Ghandi, nur ich bin ein kommi und taks ist auf der rechten seite


 
Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel 


ps: 
wer ned alles versteht LEO Deutsch-Englisches Wörterbuch


----------



## blak (30. Januar 2009)

Mein Politischer Kompass


----------



## DerSitzRiese (31. Januar 2009)

taks schrieb:


> wer ned alles versteht LEO Deutsch-Englisches Wörterbuch



oder Sprachtools


----------



## Nuklon (1. Februar 2009)

hab so ziemlich genau Ghandi getroffen. 
Ist ein Englischer/ amerikanischer Test. Da werden wir immer links unten landen, solange die Ausgangsbasis ein normaler Ami ist.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. Februar 2009)

Economic Left/Right: -5.50
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.67

Ich bin in der Nähe von Dalai Lama und Nelson Mandela.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (2. Februar 2009)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Ist ein Englischer/ amerikanischer Test. Da werden wir immer links unten landen, solange die Ausgangsbasis ein normaler Ami ist.


 
wie meinst du das 
weil da alle so konservativ sind?


----------



## insekt (4. Februar 2009)

Langweilig, hier kommt eh bei fast allen dasselbe raus.
Außerdem sind die Fragen meiner Meinung nach oft zu unpräzise und undifferenziert.


----------



## b0s (14. Februar 2009)

insekt schrieb:


> Langweilig, hier kommt eh bei fast allen dasselbe raus.
> Außerdem sind die Fragen meiner Meinung nach oft zu unpräzise und undifferenziert.


dito




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das kommt also bei Kapitalismuskritik und antiautorithärer Orientierung aus diesem test heraus 

PS: die meisten Leute die in den übrigen 3 Quadranten einzuordnen wären, schauen sich dieses Forum wahrscheinlich nicht an


----------



## acrobat (27. Februar 2009)

Fast den Dalai Lama getroffen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wäre interessant zu wissen, ob alle, bei denen jetzt unten links rausgekommen ist, in 20-30 Jahren noch derselben Meinung sind. 
Oder anders ausgedrückt, wie sich die politische Anschauung des doch eher jüngeren Publikums (behaupte ich jetzt mal) hier verändert. 


gruß, acrobat


----------



## schub97 (27. Februar 2009)

gibts denn auch auf deutsch ich habs mit englisch nich so?


----------



## Black Lion (27. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ziemlicher Unsinn, ich seh mich politisch und ideologisch ganz woanders.


----------



## Q4teX (1. März 2009)

Lol ich bin ein totaler Nelson Mandela, obwohl ich eine ziemlich konventionelle Meinung äußere...


----------



## Bleipriester (5. März 2009)

Ich bin am ehesten Abas...
hehe...


----------



## herethic (5. März 2010)

xxxxxx


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (5. März 2010)

n´abend,

wie erwartet:


----------



## Icejester (6. März 2010)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Ist ein Englischer/ amerikanischer Test. Da werden wir immer links unten landen, solange die Ausgangsbasis ein normaler Ami ist.



Stimmt doch gar nicht. Geht auch anders, wie mein Ergebnis zeigt. Und das deckt sich auch ziemlich mit allen deutschen Tests, die ich dazu bisher jemals gemacht habe.


----------



## Poulton (6. März 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Stimmt doch gar nicht.


+1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Economic Left/Right: 2.25
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 1.59 



> Und das deckt sich auch ziemlich mit allen  deutschen Tests, die ich dazu bisher jemals gemacht habe.


Hast du zufällig noch die Links?


----------



## Icejester (7. März 2010)

Leider nicht. Ich mache solche Tests halt nach Zufall, wenn ich darauf stoße. Es gab da auch einen ganz guten politischen Kompaß mit meines Wissens wesentlich mehr Fragen von irgendeiner (halb)wissenschaftlichen Einrichtung, den sich dann in einem anderen Forum jeder fünfte ins Profil gepappt hat. Als alter Nachmacher bin ich dann auch auf den Zug aufgesprungen. Aber leider ist die Seite, die das angeboten hat, vor ca. zwei Jahren sang- und klanglos vom Erdboden verschwunden. Ich kann mich blöderweise auch an deren Namen nicht mehr erinnern.


----------



## fuddles (7. März 2010)

Also irgendwie hamm ja alle zu 90% Ghandi....

Your political compass
Economic Left/Right: -4.75
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -3.79


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (28. April 2010)

Economic Left/Right: -5.50
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -3.38  

- > Ghandi... agree @ fuddles...


----------



## Superwip (28. April 2010)

Wie erwartet: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fast Friedman (nur: welcher Friedman? Gibt ja nichtnur einen, nichtmal nur einen, der in Frage kommt, vermutlich Milton Friedman?)

Was viele nicht wissen: Nach der gängigen Definition ist links<->rechts rein auf wirtsachaftspolitik bezogen, links ist eben kommunistisch, staatlich gelenkte wirtschaft, rechts ist Kapitalismus

Authoritär vs. Antiautoritär ist eben bezogen auf Überwachungsstaat vs. Bürgerrechte usw. aber auch auf die Regierungsform, ab einem gewissen Authoritätsgrad geht es prinzipbedingt immer weiter Richtung Diktatur wobei auch Demokratien relativ authoritär sein können, in der anderen Richtung kommt man immer weiter Richtung Anarchie


----------



## d00mfreak (29. April 2010)

Linksliberal

Naja, war nicht wirklich ne Überaschung


----------

